# Window tint



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

So as a window tinter of 10 plus years I was thinking of doing a thread on how to choose the film and how to choose the shop to go with. So this is a feeler to see if Cruze talk could use a strong technical write-up on window film , what are the choices, benefits, how and who to choose.

I ask because I dont want to spend 3+ hours writing a thread that would never be used. 

:tank::mob::tank:


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Go right ahead, more helpful info is better than none, even though I already have tint I wouldn't mind reading it. I say do it.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hmm. so what would people like to learn specifically so I can include it in my write up


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I have window tint for my Cruze sitting in my garage waiting to go in, and I plan on doing it myself. A writeup wouldn't hurt. 

I already botched the rear part twice and had to order the pieces again. First time, I was too happy with the heat gun and melted the film. I was VERY close to getting it right last time but I had one kink when the wind blew and messed up my project. Yeah, I know, shouldn't have done it outside. 3rd time's a charm, right?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yea F doing it outside. But your saying maybe about install too?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> Yea F doing it outside. But your saying maybe about install too?


For some people, yeah. The cheapest anyone does it for in my area is $250 if I pay cash. I wouldn't mind a list of tips and tricks to watch out for.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> For some people, yeah. The cheapest anyone does it for in my area is $250 if I pay cash. I wouldn't mind a list of tips and tricks to watch out for.


What film are you using?
and how are you prepping your back window on the outside? How do you start?


----------



## MSGret (Jun 17, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> Yea F doing it outside. But your saying maybe about install too?


+1 on the install write up, along with products, suppliers, etc... I'm debating adding tint to my Cruze. It's one thing I miss from my old car. It came to me with it, and I never had any problems with the law (even though IL doesn't *technically* allow tint on the front windows). I can't go dark, but even a little helps a lot. Thanks for considering this. I hope you move forward, but understand it's YOUR investment of time and energy, not mine! Cheers!


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

I wouldn't mind hearing the ins and outs of window tinting. It has been a long time since I've had any tinting done, and I still occasionally think about doing 50% on my Cruze. I heard that ceramic tint is the best. So, yeah, I think it would be valuable for us to know from an insider!


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I have window tint for my Cruze sitting in my garage waiting to go in, and I plan on doing it myself. A writeup wouldn't hurt.
> 
> I already botched the rear part twice and had to order the pieces again. First time, I was too happy with the heat gun and melted the film. I was VERY close to getting it right last time but I had one kink when the wind blew and messed up my project. Yeah, I know, shouldn't have done it outside. 3rd time's a charm, right?


If you would like some help I drive through the area often between peoria and Zion. Just let me know


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

This would a great thread. I hear so much bickering on the web about tint materials (ceramic versus everything else).


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm up for it. Any free advice is always welcome here. I was considering having mine done this Spring - if it ever warms up around here.


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> I'm up for it. Any free advice is always welcome here. I was considering having mine done this Spring - if it ever warms up around here.


If you don't already have a shop in mind and have a garage I would be happy to help you out too.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok well I am gonna do a write up, it seems that there is some interest and several people will benefit from such. Please feel free to keep adding to the request on what you would like to know, so I can have a very complete and detailed write up. Just so everyone knows there is about 30 different film companies selling products in the US so I wont get to far in to comparing brands because 20 to 30 brands with 10 different lines in each with an average of 5 shades would be a comparison chart of up to 1500x how ever many categories! I am gonna focus on materials they are made from and the inherit benefits they infer. As well as what to expect with life looks and performance. The other key feature will discuss the importance of choosing the correct person or shop to business with.


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> Ok well I am gonna do a write up, it seems that there is some interest and several people will benefit from such. Please feel free to keep adding to the request on what you would like to know, so I can have a very complete and detailed write up. Just so everyone knows there is about 30 different film companies selling products in the US so I wont get to far in to comparing brands because 20 to 30 brands with 10 different lines in each with an average of 5 shades would be a comparison chart of up to 1500x how ever many categories! I am gonna focus on materials they are made from and the inherit benefits they infer. As well as what to expect with life looks and performance. The other key feature will discuss the importance of choosing the correct person or shop to business with.



I tried mentioning in other random threads... But add a section to your write up about install quality.
top edge gaps bigger than 1/16 are unacceptable.
more than 1-2 specs of dirt per window unacceptable
no fingers
no creases
no install marks
no scratches in film or glass
streaks on door panels

that kinda stuff

you in any fb tint groups?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

HoPo99 said:


> I tried mentioning in other random threads... But add a section to your write up about install quality.
> top edge gaps bigger than 1/16 are unacceptable.
> more than 1-2 specs of dirt per window unacceptable
> no fingers
> ...


no(to the fb tint groups) but I will have a dedicated section on finished product. As well as handcut vs plotter.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

**** yeah I'd love a write up. I am piss poor at it and any info and help about how to yadda yadda would be greatly appreciated! I hate paying 250 bucks for it to be done by pros. Thanks in advance if you do do it!


----------

